# Can you share your story to inspire others?



## ShannonK (Feb 27, 2015)

A national magazine is looking for women aged between 21 and 55 to share their inspirational stories about infertility. 

For example.. Have you had a baby against all odds? Have you found true love along the way or have you a real life story which you would like to share to help other people experiencing infertility? Whatever your story I would love to hear from you. Please just send an outline of your experience and contact details.  If your story is selected you will be paid a fee.

Please email: [email protected] for more information or with your story outline. All emails will be responded to. 

Many thanks.


----------

